# The new TT video clip



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... xIbqaW8KKk
I expect most of us have seen this , however still nice to watch.
Alex :lol:


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Looks good(in an evolution kinda way), sounds good, looks to handle good too


----------



## vanp (Feb 16, 2014)

They sound pretty awful and soulless :?

And what was with the horrible DSG farts when changing up on the black TT?!


----------



## seTT (Mar 23, 2014)

I've no doubt it'll be a belting car, but where's the charm? I'll stick with my MK1 V6 ta, even if it's probably an inferior drive.


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Mk1 v6 looks like it will be in my garage for a few more years. The noise from the burbling v6 and the now retro styling is one of a kind.

The mk2 I had as a v6 and it was like any other car, even silly things like the sterling wheel, liked the flat bottom part but it was too thin as a stearing wheel and lacked feedback. The power steering was far too light and I often thought I was in an A3 A4 etc.

I do though like the dash in the mk3 and feel it looks more defined than the mk2.

Everyone is quick to say I think the mk2 is better, well it is aluminum all over and technology is better but the interior trim is crap, seats sag, dash in middle around radio is all cheap plastic and it's got no retro feel. I also love the very tight cabin it feels like a sports car ie basic and you feel part of it.


----------



## Bouncedout (Jun 2, 2013)

I like the mark 3 and I have no doubt that it will look even better in the metal. Roll on the RS!

What, Mark 1 owners not liking any newer TT, Id never have thought it!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Wish people would see if things have been posted already :roll:


----------



## TDiJim (Jun 20, 2009)

We were waiting, excitedly, to changing our 5 year old Mk2 for a nice, exciting, new Mk3.!

Pah. Why did they bother? It's really just a bit of a facelift and the interior looks so dull.

Oh dear.

Jimmy


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

TDiJim said:


> We were waiting, excitedly, to changing our 5 year old Mk2 for a nice, exciting, new Mk3.!
> 
> Pah. Why did they bother? It's really just a bit of a facelift and the interior looks so dull.
> 
> ...


+1 it's only really appropriate for a MKI owner to buy the MK3 lol


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

The Mk3 shape was always going to follow the iconic TT profile in an evolutionary fashion, just as the Mk2 did from the Mk1. There was no way that it was ever going to have a totally radical new look.

But in terms of performance, the new cars are definitely better than what they replace. Handling is also almost certainly improved too, based on reviews of other VAG models which have gone to the MQB platform. We can probably expect a little bit more in the way of standard kit too (eg. I'd expect Xenons to be standard this time, with LEDs as the pricey option). Economy also likely to be improved.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I couldn't care how good the MK3 drove, I think I've had my days of TT's now, and really getting bored of the whole Audi range thing where everything starts looking the same.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Patrizio72 said:


> I couldn't care how good the MK3 drove, I think I've had my days of TT's now, and really getting bored of the whole Audi range thing where everything starts looking the same.


I'm suspecting that the MK3 just might drive rather well, which is the major improvement I was looking for. The interior looks great. I get why some are getting all horny about the full TFT screen and tech, I can take it or leave... Certainly not a compelling reason for me. I need to put eyes on the car but from what I've seen, and now the 'ring video... I'm underwhelmed, just not feeling it. Too clinical, cold looking to me, ... like the whole range as you say Pat.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I've had two so far, I really don't think it would be another TT for my third no matter how good it is, I need something completely different, which this isn't


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

MK I owners... :roll:


----------

